# Please Vote for your favorite of my photos from this year



## Sofos (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, I've decided to have people vote on what they think is my best photo that I have taken this year. I have chosen my 10 favorites, and from them I would like you all to vote. 

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photography.of.c.g.padilla
Blog: http://cigsphotography.blogspot.com/

Here are the 10:

Slayer






Motorhead





Sunn O)))





The Black Dahlia Murder





Watain





Behemoth





Machine Head





Dethklok





Eagle Claw





Morbid Angel


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Dec 13, 2012)

Machine Head. You got BOTH guitarists and Demmel is giving you the horns. Epic. I'm jelly.


----------



## Tang (Dec 13, 2012)

Slayer, definitely. I'm not sure if your using a wider lens, or just shooting from the side of the stage but that picture just works.


----------



## flint757 (Dec 13, 2012)

As a picture the Slayer is probably the best, but Machine Head was a close second for me.


----------



## Sofos (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm actually using a Lumix DMC-ZS10 point and shoot. I can't afford an expensive camera.yet.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 13, 2012)

flint757 said:


> As a picture the Slayer is probably the best, but Machine Head was a close second for me.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 21, 2012)

For picture quality: Slayer


For pure entertainment and excitement factors: Machine Head


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 21, 2012)

I voted for the Watain pic.
It's very "in action" yet so composed at the same time. 
It would definetly be my pick if being used for a magazine cover or something of the sort.

I also found the Sunn O))) and Slayer very good as well.


----------



## rx (Dec 27, 2012)

the slayer and machine head photos look great!

sunn o))) looks good too.

behemoth and watain photos look very amateur.


----------

